
Morepath is a Python web microframework, with super powers - edward
http://morepath.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
======
mdomans
Here's a question from a fairly seasoned Python dev.

Since we already have Django and Flask, both with tons of documentation and a
gazillion plugins each, what's the purpose of this framework?

Do we need a framework with superpowers? Do we at all need yet another
framework?

When I need a micro framework I use Flask. That's almost never, but happens
when I need to plug into HTTP fast.

When I need to develop a more serious web app - I use Django.

So in my view this is yet another piece of open source code that has eaten
tons of time and gave no advancement to humanity.

Please, solve a problem for me and I will praise you.

~~~
a3n
Yours is not the only set of problems to solve, nor the only itch to scratch.

BTW, why aren't you programming in Perl and fcgi? Python doesn't do anything
that Perl didn't do. :)

